# Test if Engine is Seized



## lordnelly (Feb 8, 2010)

i have a 1.8L 8v and bought the car not running. i would like to check to see if the engine is seized but i dont really know how. i was told i would need a 19mm socket. that was just in passing so i am not sure how reliable that info is. i would like to know where i would have put the socket and what i will have to turn.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Remove spark plugs.
Put 19mm socket (w/ ratchet) on crank bolt. Try to turn engine (clockwise!)

The crank bolt is, well, the crank bolt. It's in the middle of the crank pulley - at the bottom of the engine, where all of the V-belts go.


----------



## STEALTHCORRADO (Oct 14, 2005)

any luck!


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

Most likely a 12 point 19 mm for the crank bolt. there were some 6 pointers but they are sort of uncommon. and as mentioned COLCKWISE - you do NOT WANT TO LOOSEN THE CRANK BOLT! ( if clock wise is confusing, think "tighten the crank bolt" (is how I keep it strait in my head).

Also, if the car has sat for a long time, 5 cc's of 10/30 in the plug holes isn't a bad idea.


----------

